# Need answers to easy questions for starting my immigration process



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Need answers to some easy questions below to decide i should start researching about the immigration to Canada or not.

Background about me

1.	Indian Citizen with Software Engineering background.
2.	Master’s degree from US 
3.	14 years of work experience ( 10 in US and 4 in India) … Currently in US on L1A visa

Few Questions: 

1. If i have to apply for Canadian immigration under skilled labor what would be approximate processing time? I would be interested in moving to Toronto. 
2. What would be the total cost of going through immigration process if I plan to do it myself?
3. Does it make difference in processing time if you apply from US or India?
4. Do I have to write English exam? I have MS degree from US and valid IELTS score


Many thanks for taking time as these might be helpful to others lazy folks like me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1) anything from 18-36 months.
2) depends on how many in your family are immigrating.
3) no
4) you will require to complete a new IELTS test.


----------



## Swapnil.Luktuke (Aug 5, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) anything from 18-36 months.


Auld Yin, is 18 months really a general minimum period for getting a PR?

I ask this because most immigration consultancies are claiming an average timeline for getting a Canadian PR under FSW to be 6 to 8 months. They justify this by adding up time needed for different parts of the whole process, [IELTS + WES + Application Submission Time + Processing Time(claimed by the consultants to be 3-4 months )]

If this is not the case, and these consultants are scamming people, I want to know where exactly the additional time is so i can spread the word.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Immigration Consultants, particularly from your part of the world, are renowned for scamming people.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

zivziva said:


> Need answers to some easy questions below to decide i should start researching about the immigration to Canada or not.
> 
> Background about me
> 
> ...


Pls find inline


----------

